# Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?



## haimann95 (30. September 2014)

Hi!
Ich bin neu hier! Ich würde gerne den Angelschein machen.
Wo ist der leichter? England oder Deutschland?
Mit der Sprache ist das nicht das Problem.

Danke


----------



## wusel345 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Moin Haimann95.

Meines Wissens nach musst du den Schein in dem Bundesland bzw. in der Stadt, machen, in dem/der du wohnst. Ob der engl. "Angelschein" hier anerkannt wird weiß ich leider nicht, bezweifel es aber.


----------



## haimann95 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Ein Freund hat mir gesagt man bekommt einen Gastschein ausgestellt. Ich wohne in Mecklenburg.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

in england gibts doch gar keine fischereiprüfung?


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Davon ist mir auch nix bekannt.... Es gibt zwar diese Flyfishing-Instructors, die Hardy "zertifiziert" (wahrscheilich äquivalent zur Spinnfischerprüfung :q),  aber etwas schickes, wie die Fischer(ei)prüfung haben die da m. W. nach nicht... (Schwager vom Nachbarn ist Insulaner und angelt ebenfalls; macht sich mit Freude über unsere Wurschtelei lustig )


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Mach einfach den Schein dort, wo du her kommst.
Irrelevant wo er einfacher ist und ob es geht, unsere Prüfung für den Schein ist echt nicht schwer.

Wer sich eh mit der Materie auskennt, für dem dürfte es ein Klacks sein. Und alle anderen setzen sich ein paar Minuten Abends vor die Lektüre zu büffeln und das Thema ist geritzt. Das ist wirklich kein schweres.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

In England gibts keinen "Fischereischein" im herkömmlichen Sinne. Man kauft dort einfach ne fishing license und gut ist.
Jedenfalls war dies vor 10 Jahren noch so und hat sich, meines Wissens nach, bis heute nicht geändert.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

In England gibt es keine Prüfung zur Erlangung der *staatlichen* Lizenz , die bekommt wie in DK sogar online (http://www.postoffice.co.uk/rod-fishing-licence) . 
Der Preis ist abhängig von den Zielfischarten, Lachs und Meerforelle kosten deutlich mehr als die anderen Süsswasserarten.
Als nicht im Ausland (England) Ansässiger wirst Du somit also normal keine Gastkarte in DE ohne deutsche Prüfung bekommen. 
Einzige Ausnahme ist der Touristenfischereischein in MeckPomm http://www.mcpom.info/reisethemen/angelurlaub/fischereischein/

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Ne, Angeln ohne Prüfung ist in  einigen Bundesländern möglich, nicht nur in M-P, siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Ok, Danke für den Hinweis. #6
Habe mir den Thread nun auch durchgelesen und fühle mich dadurch gut informiert#6, das war mir in der Breite nicht bekannt |wavey:
Nichtsdestotrotz wird the Thread-Eröffner ein englischer Fischereischein beim Erwerb einer deutschen Gastkarte keine Hilfe sein.

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## haimann95 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Also könnte ich mir die Rod Fishing License holen und in Deutschland den Gastangelschein. Wohnsitz ist in England.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Bist du Deutscher Staatsbürger?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*



haimann95 schrieb:


> Also könnte ich mir die Rod Fishing License holen und in Deutschland den Gastangelschein. Wohnsitz ist in England.


Das hast Du falsch verstanden. 
Den *befristeten* Gastangelschein bekommst Du in in einigen Bundesländern auch OHNE die Rod fishing Licence wie in dem von Thomas verlinkten Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642 beschrieben ist. 
Die englische Lizenz hilft Dir dabei keinen Meter 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Zudem kriegst Du als Ausländer (Brite in dem Fall, denke ich), je nach Bundesland auch einen normalen Schein ausgestellt, wenn Du anglerische Praxis in Deinem Heimatland nachweisen kannst.

Ist aber von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich, musst Du Dich erkundigen.

Wenn Du jedoch umziehst nach Deutschland, gehen entweder nur die genannten Möglichkeiten befristeter Scheine oder Du musst die Prüfung machen.

Die normalerweise in dem Bundesland, in dem Du dann wohnst.


----------



## haimann95 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Ich bin deutscher Staatsbürger und wohne aber in England.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Dann entweder Prüfung machen in Deinem Bundesland in BRD oder eine dieser Möglichkeiten nutzen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

Egal wie gut und wie lange Du angelst, als Deutscher musste eben (Ausnahme siehe Link) in Deutschland Prüfung haben um in Deutschland zu angeln, da nützts Dir auch nix, wenn Du als Deutscher in England lebst, soweit ich das weiss.


----------



## haimann95 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Dann nutze ich die Möglichkeit von oben mit dem Gastschein. Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Immer gerne - in Bürokrateutonien halt alles nicht so einfach wie z. B. in Großbritannien (wenngleich die Deutschen besser kicken können ;-))


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...(wenngleich die Deutschen besser kicken können ;-))


Und selbst wenn sie mal nicht besser kicken könnten...dann können Sie immer noch besser Elfmeter schiessen :vik:


----------



## haimann95 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Danke


----------



## Fr33 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Mach dich aber vorher schlau, welche Bedingungen und Einschränkungen dich als Angler mit Touristenschein erwarten...


Unter Umständen darfst du nur auf Friedfisch gehen.... nur 1 Rute usw...


----------



## haimann95 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Angelschein leichter? England oder Deutschland?*

Mache ich.


----------

